# Hypnotherapy in Colorado?



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi everyone! I post almost daily on the IBS D board but need your help on this one. I surfed the net and found only TWO licensed psychotherapists in all of Colorado that also do hypnotherapy that is specialized in IBS. I live 3 hours away from this guy and I called him and he called me right back. He said that he could give me all of my hypnotherapy sessions 'over the phone'. That doesn't bother me necessarily, what bothers me is that he is EXPENSIVE and I don't know whether to do it or not. What do you all think? I asked for references but he is a licensed therapist and cannot divulge private information for a testimonial. Leslie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Personally I think if you going it over the phone, do Mike's tapes. But I think its to odd to do it over the phone anyway and that he cannot supply references. This is Important.You have to be careful with this kindof as a lot of people might say they can treat IBS, but maybe yes maybe no.What sites did you find them on? How close to denver are you?"COLORADODenverDr. Frank Timmons8751 East Hampden Ave., B-3Denver CO 80231Phone: (303) 751-6301Karen J. Timmons, Psy.D.155 South Madison St.,#332Denver, Co 80209Phone: (303) 329-3324 "If you haven't read this site, you should. http://www.ibshypnosis.com Second a lot of us have had success with Mike's tapes and they are specialized for IBS gut specific HT. On his site also are questions to ask potential therapists. http://ibsaudioprogram.com Hope that helps and be happy to help you some more on anything.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, I found Mr. and Mrs. Timmons as the only Psychologists that deal specifically with IBS and hypnotherapy. I am 3 hours away from Denver so it is not feasible to be there in person.I have spoken with Dr. Timmons and he seems to have a good grip on my problem.. However, he charges $150 per 45 minute session and recommends 8-10 sessions. I am a bit put off by his price although I would not feel comfortable working with any hypnotherapist. Also, I was leary that when asked, he could not give me names of people who can give me testimonials or success stories. I understand that he is a licensed psychologist and therefore his client information is private. However, even written testimonials would help me to make my decision. I am leaning more toward Mike's tapes right now but want to know how you all feel regarding the tapes vs someone in person dealing with you specifically.Leslie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Leslie,There are many testimonials for Mike's program on this forum under CBT and Hypnotherapy Successes, and also on Mike's website as well. ( http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/case-studies.html )In Mike's own studies, he found that there was only a 3% difference in outcome from patients completing the IBS Audio Program 100 vs. his "in-person" IBS patients. The sessions he uses are replications of the clinical sessions. They are now used by sufferers in 33 countries, and Mike has worked with thousands of patients.I was just about house-bound with my IBS, so for me, it was great not having to go to a scheduled appointment and worry about an IBS attack enroute, travel, etc. They are very cost effective, and the majority of the people who have used them have had benefit. Also, in dealing with some docs/psychologists, there sometimes can be a personality difference, and then confidence is lost through a difficult encounter. With the CDs, there is a gentle and easy adaptation to the program, it really is geared to you specifically, even though it is recorded, as it was developed that way. So for me, I am glad I did the program, rather than trying to hunt down someone who does IBS therapy.Mike gets notes and cards from patients all the time, and he displays them openly in his office in the UK, to be read for encouragement to others. Just read a bit on this forum, and you will see others who have been helped out...Well, hope this helps you a bit. Take care! And all the best to you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Leslie, they use scipts for IBS even when you see an expert in person. Mike specifically created his own gut specific scripts that have been tested for years now.Not that there may not be a few pro's and con's either way, but there not as big as some may think they are in reality. Certainly the price of the tapes is cheaper and has many advantages and not over the phone where you can get more relaxed and give it a try and see how it goes, most people love them.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thank you so much everyone! I checked out the testimonials etc., coupled with your input and I think this is the way to go. I have a tough time spending $150 per session when it is not even in person. Although, to give Dr. Timmons the benefit of the doubt, he seems to be a very caring person who obviously specializes in hypnotherapy and IBS. If I lived in Denver it would be a no-brainer. But I am 3 hours away and 'over the phone' just doesn't seem worth it when I can get the whole thing for less. Thanks everyone! I am going to bite the bullet.Leslie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Leslie, let us know how your doing and if you have any questions as you go. The other thing is people will help you out here.all the best


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Eric! And... I will let you know how things go.Leslie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

great leslie.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I ordered the IBS tapes about 2 weeks ago and I am still waiting....I live in the States so it should be shipping from the US office. Eric, any suggestions?Leslie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Leslie, Your program was shipped to you on the day the US office received the order - August 3, the order in the UK office was received on July 30th - you definitely should have received the program by now - usually within 2- 4 days. This BB is not affiliated with the direct sales of the program - they are advertised and discussed here, but sales concerns should be taken care of through our website: www.IBSCDS.com - go to the contact page. I don't check the BB as often as I'd like, but you will get quicker results going thru the website or calling our toll free number.I have checked the shipping label and it agrees with the UK order address. After we hear from you, to make sure we have the correct address, we can determine where to send you another program, if you have still not received it.Thank you.


----------

